# Help with buying car in NY, transporting to MA



## thinkxingu (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello All,
     My father is looking to buy a vehicle in NY in the next week, but it looks like getting it back to MA is going to be a pain if we want to do it in the same day (MA does not recognize in-transit program).  The options we've been told by dealer: 1. Complete all paperwork/financing and return to NY in 7-10 days when plates and paperwork have been returned by MA DMV.  2. Put my name on the financial paperwork and register and insure it in NH, where I live, and I drive it home the same day (but then have a $30K loan on my credit history, insurance bill, etc.).  3. Register it in New York (if Dad's insurance will let him) and then re-register it in MA later (would have to pay NY sales tax and then MA sales tax and then apply for NY refund).

Thoughts?!  Thanks!

S


----------



## ironpony (Nov 25, 2014)

insure it and drive it home. worst case no registration ticket. make sure it is insured.


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 25, 2014)

If its a private seller ask if they will let you drive it on their plates and mail them back.  Some folks won't mind, especially if its been for sale a while.  

Otherwise ironpony hit it.  Insure it, then drive it.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 25, 2014)

There are car hauling services that are pretty reasonable. I am using Showroom Transport which has a good rep. Some companies have pickup location that you deliver the car to and then they deliver to a local yard to pick it up. This cuts the cost quite a bit.

A ticket for no registration or inspection doesn't count against most car insurance policies. Drive it during the holiday rush and I expect you will have no issues as the police are looking for far worse issues.


----------



## johneh (Nov 25, 2014)

For around $50 you can rent a dolly ( U-Haul ) for the front wheels
and tow it back yourself


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 25, 2014)

The dealer has said they can't release the vehicle until it receives the paperwork from MA DMV. If it were NH or CT, could spend $10 for an in-transit permit and be done with it.


----------



## jrems (Nov 26, 2014)

Since NH doesn't have sales tax I would pay tge car dealer in NY and have them overnight the title to you. Register it in NH and just bring the plates when you go to pick it up. If you are transfering the car to family they won't have to pay sales tax either. You can say it was a gift( which is non taxable only for family members).


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 26, 2014)

I thought about the NH thing, but the only way that would work is if I was on the loan paperwork, which I don't want to be.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 26, 2014)

Will the dealer let you use one of their plates just to get it home ???......or until the registration comes thru ???......tell them this could be a deal breaker


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 26, 2014)

As best I can tell, it's illegal to have dealer plates on a sold vehicle in Massachusetts. Driving without valid plates wouldn't normally bother me, but from what I've heard about MA, insurance companies can refuse claims on illegally/unregistered vehicles.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Nov 26, 2014)

30 grand and the dealer isn't working with you to get this done.  
Take their paperwork that shows their sale price local and get someone else to see you the car. 
Even if it costs a bit more, time and headache are worth something.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 26, 2014)

No, the dealer has actually been great--he'll do all the paperwork and running, because Massachusetts requires this stuff, but it means us going back twice. I just didn't know if anyone had specific experience with buying a vehicle from a dealer outside of MA and bringing it back.


----------



## jrems (Nov 26, 2014)

They should let you use their dealer plate. Around here I see cars that sometime have dealer plates for weeks until the dealer finishes the out of state paperwork. A dealer plate is a trasferrable plate, any car it's attached two is covered and insured. It's no problem to drive it out of state. You can mail the plates back.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 26, 2014)

You live in MA? Here's what I found: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...wQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHX_87QJMcaybkTA2XzWUMVG4yJ0Q, question 11.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Nov 26, 2014)

You can't process the whole transaction via overnight mail (signatures, checks, etc...) then take your completed paperwork to DMV in MA, register it, then drive out to NY with the new plates in hand?

My buddy did similar w a car in Buffalo,  had it all set then took a one way flight and drove back.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 26, 2014)

I could, but we haven't seen the vehicle yet. Seems a bit risky, no?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah. If it's a new ride, you can look at the same one local and make sure you like it.

My buddy bought a used conversion van, people sent him a ton of pics and guaranteed everything was legit. That was 5 years ago, he still has it. Lucky. ....

What's he buying?  Not that it matters but now I'm curious.

I was going to buy a new truck in FL and drive it home to move my mom but the dealer started playing games. Ended up getting a pod.

Harley dealer in AK advertises buy here, fly out, ride home.....


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 26, 2014)

Where in NY?
Is it a new vehicle or a used vehicle?
What is the vehicle?


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 27, 2014)

Something doesn't sound right, or they gotta revamp their law concerning this. It almost sounds like you cannot purchase a car out of state


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds like this is possibly a used vehicle? Many times they are consignments and that creates the dilemma your in. Since the dealer doesn't have clear title reassign. Maybe?


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 27, 2014)

Certified used, but after talking to insurance agent, it's just a MA thing.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 28, 2014)

Things are moving along--looks like we'll be able to do most of the paperwork via overnight mail. It's a convertible yellow Chevy Camaro SS.


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2014)

Sounds like fun. Dad going through mid-life crisis or just a second childhood?


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 29, 2014)

Neither--Mom passed away in late August, and something she'd always wanted was a convertible Mustang.  After driving both the Camaro and Mustang, Dad decided she would have liked the Camaro better.  They were always a Chevy family and Dad thought the Mustang was "just a car."


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2014)

That is even better. Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 30, 2014)

thinkxingu said:


> Neither--Mom passed away in late August, and something she'd always wanted was a convertible Mustang.  After driving both the Camaro and Mustang, Dad decided she would have liked the Camaro better.  They were always a Chevy family and Dad thought the Mustang was "just a car."


 I'm sure that even though it's a Camaro, Mom will be in the co-pilot seat.


----------

